# You Said Sexuality



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

anybody wanna see......................? just kidding


marijuana has opened up a whole new world of sex for me. we laugh and laugh, sex is FUN. it used to be so serious. all the intensity. now we just laugh and laugh. sometimes we just stop because it's so funny. other times it's like a funny comedy. i like making strange noises really loud. like a steam engine, or a chainsaw, or a black bear......... rofl as i think about it.

I LOVE YOU MARY JANE !!!


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

steam engine my personal favorite  haha

its true it makes loving funner for the both of ya.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 20, 2007)

folks love taking ecstasy when they make love, but i think weed is way better. ecstasy makes me happy no matter what, i see sex while on e as mutual masturbation.

wake up, smoke a j, have sex, clean up, eat food. take nap. can u imagine how many morning people would start showing up at work if that was the standard morning routine?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> folks love taking ecstasy when they make love, but i think weed is way better. ecstasy makes me happy no matter what, i see sex while on e as mutual masturbation.
> 
> wake up, smoke a j, have sex, clean up, eat food. take nap. can u imagine how many morning people would start showing up at work if that was the standard morning routine?


 
after that who would want to go to work? lol  


ilovemywife


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 20, 2007)

You feel the love much more intensely on e. I prefer E over weed for sex any day.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well the bad thing about people using E and having sex is, when they have sex when there not on e... its not the same there have been reports of people who actully stop having sex when there not high on E lol...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You feel the love much more intensely on e. I prefer E over weed for sex any day.


i think i know what u mean, but how much of the love comes from the pills? plus, e gives me alot of energy i dont kno about u guys. id rather be calm and gentle than tear my girl up because i feel like a hopped-up gorilla


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i dont kno about u guys. id rather be calm and gentle than tear my girl up because i feel like a hopped-up gorilla


LOL nice visual....
have you ever watched BUNNIES HUMP... jack hammer style? LOL


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Gee I have to pipe in here, I've done E a couple of times, and never found myself to be _"like a hopped-up gorilla" _it was actually a more calm feeling, starting with a slight pleasurable feeling when touched. I think we spent like an hour just touching each other's body. It was very nice indeed. I think the problem with E is the lack of a quality control, buy it today and love it, buy it tomorrow and it's a different recipe. That sucks.
Peace


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 20, 2007)

makes sense to me, ive done ecstacy only a few times, and the experiences werent all that great. i felt real good, but physically, i was kinda numb



Garden Knowm said:


> LOL nice visual....
> have you ever watched BUNNIES HUMP... jack hammer style? LOL


lol national geographic channel used to be great


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

i was high on coke when i first did e... i had about a 8ball then snorted back a pill of e... felt no effects from it, i was just so high on coke


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 20, 2007)

i snorted two double stacks one time and got almost nothing. from what ive had, e's def a mellow drug. i dont waste my money any more


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Mar 20, 2007)

no one has mentioned salvia. sex on salvia was kinda wierd. like an old movie with little bits missing from it... its kinda hard to concentrate, but felt good none the less.

I think the mutual love of marijuana strenghthens a relationship, because think about it. how many of us who have lovers ones we smoke with, have ever just kicked back, smoked up, and gotten this intense feeling of unconditional love? am i odd, or has anyone else felt this. 
one time me and my boyfriend got stoned, and we couldnt stop cuddling. he just felt like the light of my world. we talked about it while watching Adult Swim, and he said he felt the same thing, like it was a bonding for us.\
anyone else?


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

well if you can have sex in 5 min's then saliva is you're really.. really... weird sex drug... haha i prefer having sex when im high  salvia just fucks you up lol


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 20, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i think i know what u mean, but how much of the love comes from the pills? plus, e gives me alot of energy i dont kno about u guys. id rather be calm and gentle than tear my girl up because i feel like a hopped-up gorilla


Yes, last time i tried E, my poor wife... lol



TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> Well the bad thing about people using E and having sex is, when they have sex when there not on e... its not the same there have been reports of people who actully stop having sex when there not high on E lol...


wrong, i have sex fine without it.



TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> i was high on coke when i first did e... i had about a 8ball then snorted back a pill of e... felt no effects from it, i was just so high on coke


you had an 8ball over how many hours? lol.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 20, 2007)

Your all obviously taking the wrong E's, whenever i attempt sex on e with the mrs unless we have come down a bit, neither of us can hold our concentration, E makes your mind wander too much you be giving it all the strokes and all of a sudden your somewhere else thinking about some other shit and then you realise shit i was having sex back to the job in hand. But then I dont really bother with E's much now i just get 98% pure mdma so that probably explains it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2007)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> Adult Swim,


 ??? what's this? adult swim...? is that when the kids have to get out of the pool cause the adults need 15 minutes of swimming time without a bunch of 10 year olds issing in the pool.. LOL

That feeling of unconditional love... do you suspect you can parlee that into LOVE for all of the WORLD... ?

iloveyou


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 20, 2007)

ha, i got post #18


Garden Knowm said:


> That feeling of unconditional love... do you suspect you can parlee that into LOVE for all of the WORLD... ?


how do u love something that only hates? i find that loving everything is an exorcise in futility, i dont have the patience. id rather show [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]kindness to those who deserve it instead of [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]wasting love[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] on ingrates. gnowm, are u a being of pure love? i havent seen u post any angry thoughts on here at all. oh, and please tell me uve seen the Cartoon Network programming called Adult Swim. weird, funny, (trippy?), and half the shows are only 15 min long, so those with defected attention spans wont.. drift... away....

[/FONT]


ToastyBowlDropper said:


> no one has mentioned salvia. sex on salvia was kinda wierd. like an old movie with little bits missing from it... its kinda hard to concentrate, but felt good none the less.



holy shit, i would never attempt to do that. maybe im a really conflicted person, but my salvia trips would not be suitable in a romantic/sexual environment. not at all

id probly fear for my penis being eaten and then grab for the closest blunt object to beat the monster in front of me into submission. wait a second, were u smoking extract or straight herb?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> please tell me uve seen the Cartoon Network programming called Adult Swim.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


NO 

but i love the name of the show!! when is it on?

iloveyou


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

> wrong, i have sex fine without it.


Not everyone but those who have sex on e alot tend to have more problems when not on e in the act....


----------



## Kryztina (Mar 20, 2007)

*Sad! Very, very sad..... *
*THERE'S A LOT OF SADNESS IN THE WORLD. *
*Right now, as you read this, *
*17 Million Americans are having SEX! *
*And you're on the damn computer**!!!!*


----------



## Kryztina (Mar 20, 2007)

anyone ever heard of robot chicken????


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

and 10 million are having sex on there computer over the internet


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

notice i just disappeared for a few hours. heheheheheeheeeeeee


ilovemywife


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 21, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i snorted two double stacks one time and got almost nothing. from what ive had, e's def a mellow drug. i dont waste my money any more


Sounds to me preo like you have either taken MDEA or not enough MDMA. If you take 200mg of MDMA I guarantee you'll not think E a mellow drug.

The trouble with E in tablet form is that you don't how much MDMA is in it (if any), and you also don't know what bonding agents they have used to make the tablet. As MDMA does not stick to itself, to make it into a tablet you need to use bonding agents.

Also Preo', my girl loves it on E. We're usually both so sore after doing it that we don't have sex for about a week afterwards. I feel that sex on E is more about love than sex without. I honestly feel that I love my girl while having sex on E, yet without the E often it's just about sex. I've been with my girl for nearly 8 years, love and sex are often 2 different things.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2007)

that's what i'm talking about. i've been with my wife for 15 years. it's been love it's been sex. now it's just plain fun. no hang ups. no goals to reach. no pain. just fun sex. clear headed. well a little high but still clear. this is pretty much an everytime thing also. could be twice a week or twice a day. it's just FUN.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Your all obviously taking the wrong E's, whenever i attempt sex on e with the mrs unless we have come down a bit, neither of us can hold our concentration, E makes your mind wander too much you be giving it all the strokes and all of a sudden your somewhere else thinking about some other shit and then you realise shit i was having sex back to the job in hand. But then I dont really bother with E's much now i just get 98% pure mdma so that probably explains it.


This is true... your mind does wander when you are in full swing of the effects of the E. You could be pumping away one minute and the next having a conversation with somebody in your head.

Yeah, you definitely need to wait until you are coming down a bit. When you are coming down though, simply take some more. You sort of get used to it, and can handle the rushes better. I don't bother with the little tablets either, not unless I know someone that wants to buy some. I can get them for 50p each even if I only bought one.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> that's what i'm talking about. i've been with my wife for 15 years. it's been love it's been sex. now it's just plain fun. no hang ups. no goals to reach. no pain. just fun sex. clear headed. well a little high but still clear. this is pretty much an everytime thing also. could be twice a week or twice a day. it's just FUN.


Exactly. Sex stops being sex when you are with someone you love, but it doesn't become lovemaking either... I think you're right fd', it becomes fun.


----------



## Kryztina (Mar 21, 2007)

fd hit the nail on the head....hehe....its way fun, u dont worry about anythin...open...
cheers!


----------



## Jordy Villain (Mar 21, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> but i love the name of the show!! when is it on?


cartoon network starting at 10!!

adult swim is the shit


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Sounds to me preo like you have either taken MDEA or not enough MDMA. If you take 200mg of MDMA I guarantee you'll not think E a mellow drug...


ha, good stuff to know. ill have to ask around n find somebody whos really into it in my area.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Sounds to me preo like you have either taken MDEA or not enough MDMA. If you take 200mg of MDMA I guarantee you'll not think E a mellow drug.
> 
> The trouble with E in tablet form is that you don't how much MDMA is in it (if any), and you also don't know what bonding agents they have used to make the tablet. As MDMA does not stick to itself, to make it into a tablet you need to use bonding agents.
> 
> Also Preo', my girl loves it on E. We're usually both so sore after doing it that we don't have sex for about a week afterwards. I feel that sex on E is more about love than sex without. I honestly feel that I love my girl while having sex on E, yet without the E often it's just about sex. I've been with my girl for nearly 8 years, love and sex are often 2 different things.


Bang on the money, MDMA doesnt make me want to make my mrs bleed, theres more of a connection between us and this heightens the pleasure, i find that sex is far more intimate, if you have taken an e and you find that you are wanting to make your mrs bleed then you probably havent had a lot if any at all of the precious mdma.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 22, 2007)

e never made me any more aggressive, it gave me more energy. i felt more affection than normal, but i found this to be unappealing . id rather rely on the connection that is naturally there than improve it with chemicals (and thats just my personal view of what it does). i dig weed because it gives me more endurance and makes me more aware to my lovers body language.

its all about preference, but ill def experiment with e a little more so i know what a solid experience is like.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 22, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> e never made me any more aggressive, it gave me more energy. i felt more affection than normal, but i found this to be unappealing . id rather rely on the connection that is naturally there than improve it with chemicals (and thats just my personal view of what it does). i dig weed because it gives me more endurance and makes me more aware to my lovers body language.
> 
> its all about preference, but ill def experiment with e a little more so i know what a solid experience is like.


The trouble with this is that bullshit tends to get in the way of expressing our emotions. where as when you are on E this wipes all the bullshit away.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 23, 2007)

see, thats a problem i tend not to have. that or its a real deep problem i guess, because when i actually feel emotions, which tends to be a rare occurrence, i dont see an alternative but to show them.

its great, girls spaz out when this happens. "omg, u opened up to me! i feel so close to u right now"


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 23, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> its great, girls spaz out when this happens. "omg, u opened up to me! i feel so close to u right now"



sorry i just imagined that in a california accent cant imagine it in anyother


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 23, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> see, thats a problem i tend not to have. that or its a real deep problem i guess, because when i actually feel emotions, which tends to be a rare occurrence, i dont see an alternative but to show them.
> 
> its great, girls spaz out when this happens. "omg, u opened up to me! i feel so close to u right now"


Yeah, i used to use this tactic to pull birds myself. Still a load of bullshit though. I used to 'open up' in such a way as to appeal to them. In other words I'd 'open up' differently depending on the woman in question.

I definitely led a more untruthful life while I was single.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> sorry i just imagined that in a california accent cant imagine it in anyother


kinda like the Clueless valley girl thing? strangely enough thats almost right on the dot, even tho i live in MI.



skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, i used to use this tactic to pull birds myself. Still a load of bullshit though. I used to 'open up' in such a way as to appeal to them. In other words I'd 'open up' differently depending on the woman in question.
> 
> I definitely led a more untruthful life while I was single.


oh, u rapscallion. but no, i make a point to never lie or deceive. i refuse to get involved with girls if i cant respect them/ dig their personality, so if she reads into something a bit much i wont kill the mood.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

did any of you guys just felt that unconditional love making sex without any substances involved? Bet you did , Bet it was after a good fight too,Its called excepting your partner,for what they are...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 8, 2007)

krime13 said:


> did any of you guys just felt that unconditional love making sex without any substances involved? Bet you did , Bet it was after a good fight too,Its called excepting your partner,for what they are...


 
Why would I except my partner? Is that even possible?

Of course I've felt that unconditional love feeling, but after 8 years and 3 kids things get kind of normal. Hence spicing things up now and again with some illicit substances.

BTW accept and except mean two different things.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

right, right YKWIM, nothing wrong with a little MDMA, wish I could get some,but the point was they are not a necesity,there are many tools you can use to do the same job...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 8, 2007)

Like causing an argument on your partner for no reason at all, and then hope she'll make up with you later?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

like grabbing her by the neck and showing why she loves you.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not my primery choices ,but if that what yanks your cranks sure why not,what I had in mind was something a little diferent, like an addrenolin rush experienced together. Exampels skydive, write graffity together, smuggle drugs anything that puts fear of god in you and makes you apretiate your life and your partner.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 8, 2007)

Did you know that in relative terms you have more chance dying rock climbing than you do dying from ingesting MDMA...

Jumping out of a fucking plane? No ta mate.

Write graffiti together? I'm a little old for that, and i've never done it anyway. I think people that do are, for the most part, idiots.

Smuggle drugs together? Bit risky when you have three kids to look after. For both of us to go down for 20 years in Thailand.

Really, you should face the fact that you made a pointless statement and are now trying to back it up with inane comments.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

kinda got a point there mate,kinda got to old for this myself, and dont get me wrong, sometimes me and the "old lady" party too but to base your love on chemicals, sorry, Im not ready for it


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 8, 2007)

Who said anything about basing love on chemicals?


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You feel the love much more intensely on e. I prefer E over weed for sex any day.


 these are your words...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 8, 2007)

krime13 said:


> Not my primery choices ,but if that what yanks your cranks sure why not,what I had in mind was something a little diferent, like an addrenolin rush experienced together. Exampels skydive, write graffity together, smuggle drugs anything that puts fear of god in you and makes you apretiate your life and your partner.


interesting.. i never thought about that... but I have experienced this phenomenon... after playing hard on the beach.. running, jumping, catching and getting really sweaty. and pushing each otehr really hard physically, there seems to be this GREAT bond... today we were prascticing hand stands at the park for a couple hours.. high on coffee and I felt really close to my lady friend... hmmm.. thanks for the insite!

iloveyou

robbing a bank together could be a real blast.. and then donating the money to starving kids in africa...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

i'm just gonna snuggle on the couch.


----------



## Bennythejet (Apr 8, 2007)

donate to africa? Fuck those africans because if u all belive in god then there is a reason for their poverty. also they can come over to the US but they will just bitch about our policies like black people do nowadays, U kno the ones who worship africa so much but dont know shit about it but the skin color. i am nit racist by any means but i am very fucking hateful for ungratefuls and most of them tend to be black. thats not my problem. it could be whites who are ungrateful too. people in africa can build shit like aquaducts and wells but NO they'd rather bum shit from us and make us feel bad. not me i dont feel shit. u live and die, make the best of it. like us smokin bud, they can feel passionate about working together. something we have already done, but that obviously didnt do shit, OUR NATIONS STILL FUCKED. Atleast they have love for one another. We spend our times hating eachother and looking after the important ones. o yea. FUCK GEORGE BUSH. I WOULD BLAST HIS FUCKING ASS SO QUICK TO BETTER OUR NATION.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bennythejet said:


> donate to africa? Fuck those africans because if u all belive in god then there is a reason for their poverty. also they can come over to the US but they will just bitch about our policies like black people do nowadays, U kno the ones who worship africa so much but dont know shit about it but the skin color. i am nit racist by any means but i am very fucking hateful for ungratefuls and most of them tend to be black. thats not my problem. it could be whites who are ungrateful too. people in africa can build shit like aquaducts and wells but NO they'd rather bum shit from us and make us feel bad. not me i dont feel shit. u live and die, make the best of it. like us smokin bud, they can feel passionate about working together. something we have already done, but that obviously didnt do shit, OUR NATIONS STILL FUCKED. Atleast they have love for one another. We spend our times hating eachother and looking after the important ones. o yea. FUCK GEORGE BUSH. I WOULD BLAST HIS FUCKING ASS SO QUICK TO BETTER OUR NATION.


 wow that the biggest fountain of shit Ive ever saw on this screen,let me get this straight, Im not rasist I just hate most black people and eah, fuck the little starving babies cos god wants them to die, real smouth, I'm not a big fan of G.W.B. but I'm sure glad its him and not you runing this country


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 9, 2007)

Bennythejet said:


> donate to africa? Fuck those africans because if u all belive in god then there is a reason for their poverty. also they can come over to the US but they will just bitch about our policies like black people do nowadays, U kno the ones who worship africa so much but dont know shit about it but the skin color. i am nit racist by any means but i am very fucking hateful for ungratefuls and most of them tend to be black. thats not my problem. it could be whites who are ungrateful too. people in africa can build shit like aquaducts and wells but NO they'd rather bum shit from us and make us feel bad. not me i dont feel shit. u live and die, make the best of it. like us smokin bud, they can feel passionate about working together. something we have already done, but that obviously didnt do shit, OUR NATIONS STILL FUCKED. Atleast they have love for one another. We spend our times hating eachother and looking after the important ones. o yea. FUCK GEORGE BUSH. I WOULD BLAST HIS FUCKING ASS SO QUICK TO BETTER OUR NATION.


You are one fucked up geezer. Can you not for one second put yourself in the shoes of a 3 year old, homeless, African orphan? I see shit like that and it brings tears to my eyes. You are an ignorant little dick. Wanna say something more you ignorant little fuck?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You are one fucked up geezer. Can you not for one second put yourself in the shoes of a 3 year old, homeless, African orphan? I see shit like that and it brings tears to my eyes. You are an ignorant little dick. Wanna say something more you ignorant little fuck?


I can, and what needs to be done about it, is something that hasnt even been heard of.

Educate them a little and then help them move on. The baron lands in which they live are not really capable of supporting human life, so they really should not be there.

Bennythejet just had bad wording, when he put it that god wants it to happen otherwise it wouldnt.

With anything in life people are where they are because they circumstances and environment allow it.

In america people are rich as the land is plenty ful,. theres oil and lots of other resources that have allowed the country to sustain itself.

Why does a specific animal live and survive in the forest, because the conditions allow it to.

The whole world is more than aware that the land these ethiopians live on is too baron to really let life live. You have a look around at what animals and other life there is there, and there isnt, there isnt a food chain there as such. The humans eat bugs.

So you cant tell me that ethiopa is capable of a decent human lifestyle.

Instead of donating money for blankets.

Why dont we help them get somewhere that can sustain life, then there wont be an issue.

Not that i am racist. dont take this message as being so.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 9, 2007)

I wouldn't do that NGT as I see YOUR point. Although I do disagree... Zimbabwe was a prosperous Country before Mugabi decided to kick out all the white farmers which in turn brought sanctions which in turn crippled Zimbabwes economy.

Now people in Zimbabwe are starving to death. Countries in Africa can and do prosper... We tend to look at ourselves as being different instead of being all one. Would you allow your neighbour and his family to starve to death?

I donate money monthly... 15 to Africa and a tenner to the kids over here. It happens by direct debit, takes all the work out of it.

I feel also that maybe bennythejet is a very miserable guy. He has nothing so why should he give a shit about some starving kids in Africa.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 9, 2007)

I wasnt so much meaning those countries, because then you would have to get romania and any other poorer country involved.


The ones im talking about is the ones you see on programs, that seems to stand around in their groups, and lots of them go blind from the tetsy fly that destroys their eyesites, where theres nothing around, no animals or whatever. These are the people that need to be moved.

Then who are we to say that the commercial life we lead is the right path, who are we to go and forst our ideas of 
lifestyle on someone else.

To them maybe the thought of being someone elses bitch for 50 hours a week for minimum pay while you struggle to pay for the council provided box you have to live in, a tougher life.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 9, 2007)

I've never been anyones bitch.

What is needed in these countries is fair trade, infrastructure. 

Maybe though, you're right. Global Warming doesn't bode well for these countries.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 9, 2007)

Dont be mean to africans but to get back on topic while high on weed is great it is better than having while on .


----------

